# NaNoWriMo



## Simon Harris (Aug 27, 2008)

I've just signed up for this year's NaNoWriMo. If anyone else is thinking of doing it I thought this would be a good place to exchange tips.

Anyone else done it in previous years? Was it worth the hassle?

Simon


----------



## valeca (Aug 27, 2008)

Two things:

1.  Thread moved to the NaNoWriMo section of the boards.
2.  Sign up for NaNo 2008 doesn't begin until Oct. 1.  You'll have to resign up when the time comes.


----------



## celestialwolf (Aug 27, 2008)

Simon Harris said:


> I've just signed up for this year's NaNoWriMo.



Just so you know, you'll have to sign up again beginning in Oct. They left registration enabled this year but will lock it down over the next month to get the site prepped for the next NaNo. At least you'll already have a profile in the system so if you set it up now you'll be ahead for Oct. As long as you use the same user name, the profile you just registered and the one you'll register in Oct will be synced up in their database. Just thought you should know. 

Lots of us has done it and it's crazy but fun. For some people it's not worth the effort but if you love to write and you're up for a challenge then I think you'll enjoy it. Besides it pushes you, if only for 30 days, to write at a professional writer's minimum output level. If you can master 1667 words per day (or more if you want to finish early) then you're already ahead of the game. 

Good luck!


----------



## Simon Harris (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I've already started writing - about twenty thousand words in. Is this cheating?


----------



## candle (Aug 30, 2008)

Seriously, what kind of prework is acceptable? How much outline, sketching out, etc; is ok prior to 1 Nov ? I realize this isn't the Olympics, but wish to stay within the "sportsman's code" for this trial of ability!


----------



## valeca (Aug 30, 2008)

Simon Harris said:


> Thanks for the info. I've already started writing - about twenty thousand words in. Is this cheating?



What the...?  

Were you not able to understand anything on their site, or is this a really sad attempt at pulling our collective leg?


----------



## valeca (Aug 30, 2008)

candle said:


> Seriously, what kind of prework is acceptable? How much outline, sketching out, etc; is ok prior to 1 Nov ? I realize this isn't the Olympics, but wish to stay within the "sportsman's code" for this trial of ability!



Any amount.  So long as you don't start writing your actual story until Nov. 1, the sky's the limit.


----------



## Tiamat (Aug 31, 2008)

Simon Harris said:


> Is this cheating?


Yes.  You fail.  Better luck next time.

Seriously, mate.  Read the site.


----------



## Simon Harris (Aug 31, 2008)

Sorry!!! I signed up quickly and then sought to find out more from you. By way of an excuse, I suspect that the full guidelines for 2008 aren't available yet, but will check out. However, the conclusion is I'm not really interested in producing something substandard particularly as it would require taking a month out of a project that I'm already enthusiastic about.

Apolologies once again.


----------



## JHB (Aug 31, 2008)

Tiamat10 said:


> Yes.  You fail.  Better luck next time.
> 
> Seriously, mate.  Read the site.




So much hate! Why can't we all just be understanding and fill the world with love?


----------



## Simon Harris (Aug 31, 2008)

*Thanks, JHB*

I did feel a little harshly treated, but well . . . people is people. One of the problems of the Internet is you find out about things, they look good on the surface and you sign up. I know my questions were innocent, and many people on these forums (your good self, for example) are helpful and supportive. Others have been there, seen it and done it all before. Well, I don´t mind admitting that I haven´t. Lack of knowledge is no crime, is it? Provide you´re prepared to learn from your mistakes!!!!!


----------



## valeca (Aug 31, 2008)

_Changed my mind.  Sometimes it's better to just nod and smile._


----------



## Tiamat (Aug 31, 2008)

Simon Harris said:


> I did feel a little harshly treated, but well . . . people is people. One of the problems of the Internet is you find out about things, they look good on the surface and you sign up. I know my questions were innocent, and many people on these forums (your good self, for example) are helpful and supportive. Others have been there, seen it and done it all before. Well, I don´t mind admitting that I haven´t. Lack of knowledge is no crime, is it? Provide you´re prepared to learn from your mistakes!!!!!


Well, we can start out with the fact that my reply was mostly sarcastic, but I realize it is difficult to convey sarcasm over the internet without tone of voice and such.  

However, while lack of knowledge is certainly not a crime, don't you think it would have been more prudent on your part to actually read what you've signed up for before posting about it?  That way you wouldn't have inadvertently made yourself look like a newbie and we wouldn't have had to raise our hackles about it.


----------



## celestialwolf (Aug 31, 2008)

While I do agree with Tiamat10 on his sentiment, look at the bright side. You get a month of the NaNo forums at the site to enjoy and you know that you shouldn't resign up for it come Oct 1 since you've already started on a WIP.

-Cel


----------



## Simon Harris (Sep 1, 2008)

Actually Tiamat10,

I took what you said quite lightly - you used the word´'mate', so you you were giving me a friendly push. I have admitted ignorance, and accept that I should look before I leap. The problem is that it does´'t always work that way, does it?


----------



## moderan (Sep 6, 2008)

I've decided to take the plunge for the first time this year. Doing character sketches, trying to work out an outline, researching. It'll take a bit to work out the implications of my idea but that's the fun part.
Last year I entered a competition where I did a cd's worth of material in a month. A novel sounds just as enjoyable and maddening. Good luck and good writing to all who are entering


----------



## Dan101 (Oct 5, 2008)

Where do you sign up for it?  I didn't know you had to sign up o_o


----------



## Tiamat (Oct 5, 2008)

Go here:

National Novel Writing Month


----------



## moderan (Oct 6, 2008)

Officially signed up now. Can't wait to started.


----------



## Raging_Hopeful (Oct 22, 2008)

Me: You know what's funny?

Audience: Why no Raging, what ever could be so funny?

Me: I'm itching to start writing but I know as soon as I start I'll be plagued with writer's block!

Audience: 'Tis the love and labor of a writer.

Me: Yeah *sigh* But in any case, I'm excited!!

Audience: Quite.


----------



## Tiamat (Oct 22, 2008)

Now that's funny!  :lol:


----------



## Sir Twilight (Oct 23, 2008)

I was tempted to start writing early, but it would defeat the entire feel of the contest. lol.


----------



## Tiamat (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm still tempted to start early.    But I think I can hold on for another week.  Maybe.


----------



## Sir Twilight (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey, if I can hold off, so can you.


----------



## Tiamat (Oct 23, 2008)

Heh, I was actually going to edit my post and add that to it.  But then I figured you'd probably say it yourself, so I didn't need to bother.


----------



## Sir Twilight (Oct 23, 2008)

Tiamat10 said:


> Heh, I was actually going to edit my post and add that to it.  But then I figured you'd probably say it yourself, so I didn't need to bother.



Ah, Tia, you know me way too well...


----------



## PSFoster (Oct 24, 2008)

Just keep an eye on your pencils, Sir Twilight!!  And your keyboard.


----------



## Sir Twilight (Oct 24, 2008)

My keyboard is attached to my laptop, PS... I don't think it'll be going anywhere... but I'll be sure to guard it with my life...


----------



## Tiamat (Oct 24, 2008)

PSFoster said:


> Just keep an eye on your pencils, Sir Twilight!!  And your keyboard.


But PS, yours are the only pencils for me!


----------



## Sir Twilight (Oct 24, 2008)

I sense an obsession...


----------



## Raging_Hopeful (Oct 25, 2008)

OYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY....

How many days left? 6? At least I've managed to get sick twice in the past month so I should be past all my sickness for the fall, leaving November WIDE open! Only problem is, since I've been so sick, I am behind on my school work! MUST get caught up this week so as to be ready to write for NaNo!!!


----------



## moderan (Oct 26, 2008)

Five! Five more days. This is the first day of NaNo week. I'm clearing my calendar for unbounded output...am doing NaSoAlMo as well. It looks like a friend of mine from a musician's forum will be taking the NaNo plunge for the first time as well, so I'll have a protege. Stoked! Jazzed! More than ready!
First thing I do when I wake up is write, nowadays. Just greasing the skids. I'm seriously hoping to do more than crap all over the pages to make the wordcount. Don't want to set myself up for a fall, but that's the challenge for me. I don't have much doubt that I can make up 50,000 words in a month as my personal record is 37,000, in longhand, on notebook paper, in a day.


----------



## PSFoster (Oct 27, 2008)

moderan said:


> Five! Five more days. This is the first day of NaNo week. I'm clearing my calendar for unbounded output...am doing NaSoAlMo as well. It looks like a friend of mine from a musician's forum will be taking the NaNo plunge for the first time as well, so I'll have a protege. Stoked! Jazzed! More than ready!
> First thing I do when I wake up is write, nowadays. Just greasing the skids. I'm seriously hoping to do more than crap all over the pages to make the wordcount. Don't want to set myself up for a fall, but that's the challenge for me. I don't have much doubt that I can make up 50,00 words in a month as my personal record is 37,000, in longhand, on notebook paper, in a day.



Show off!!


----------



## Sir Twilight (Oct 27, 2008)

The time is creeping up on us, isn't it? I'm glad it is starting on Sat.... I am getting all of my homework done now... So I can concentrate... Get a bunch done.


----------



## lilacstarflower (Oct 27, 2008)

my first day off is the 3rd! just going to write the whole day


----------



## Tiamat (Oct 27, 2008)

[ot]lilac, your new avatar scares me more than the old one.  :?[/ot]


----------



## Sir Twilight (Oct 27, 2008)

Whoa. You're right.


----------



## moderan (Oct 27, 2008)

PSFoster said:


> Show off!!


Guilty as charged. *chortles* If ya got it, flaunt it...besides, I didn't say that piece was any good. 'Twas horrid. I have twice written two short stories in a single day...and the last attempt birthed two that were published. Not saying those were any good either.


Tiamat10 said:


> [ot]lilac, your new avatar scares me more than the old one. :?[/ot]


I like it. Like a neon Max Schreck. Fabulous. I'd like it on a blacklight poster.
Challenges...to make the story sing and dance, to help my protege craft his first novel, to write an entire cd while doing NaNoWriMo. To refrain from eating six pounds of gummie bears in the first week. To enjoy the process. To still maintain the semblance of a life while doing so.


----------



## Raging_Hopeful (Oct 27, 2008)

AHHHH! The pressure is really starting to get to me! ...... I'm having problems naming characters and places in my story. Everything sounds regergitated and/or stupid. But now the development takes a serious turn as we are so close to go-day. Anyone else going to a kick-off party for NaNo?


----------



## moderan (Oct 27, 2008)

I thought about it as my regional party is just down the street...but I think I shall have a private party instead, combine NaNo/NaSoAlMo kickoff, Halloween, and my birthday. Pitchers of mango margaritas, barbecue, and pumpkin cookies are in order.


----------



## Tiamat (Oct 27, 2008)

I can't.    When I thought I'd be back in the states at the end of October, I'd intended to go to one of the regional ones, but it got pushed back till mid-November.

Oh well, I'll throw my own party.  And invite... uh... my fish.  They're good writing company when they're not distracting me.


----------



## moderan (Oct 27, 2008)

Don't share this with the fish





Enjoy.​


----------



## Tiamat (Oct 27, 2008)

Thank ye!


----------



## moderan (Oct 27, 2008)

Don't share this with the fish either.

NaNo is coming...are you all ready?​


----------



## PSFoster (Oct 27, 2008)

moderan;1204675


Challenges...to make the story sing and dance said:
			
		

> Not only a show off, but an overachiever, as well!!!
> 
> Keep it up and I'll throw my pencil (the one Tiamot chewed on) at you!!!


----------



## moderan (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, then I'll have yet another pencil. Just a few more days to go!


----------



## Sir Twilight (Oct 28, 2008)

The countdown is on... can't wait! I was actually twitching with excitement this morning.... I am reviewing my notes as we speak, and making new ones...

Can't be too prepared.


----------



## lilacstarflower (Oct 28, 2008)

^^ exactly what I've been doing most of the week. I've been thinking about possible plot holes that could come up and scribbling them down. Still have a major one that I need to iron out before saturday because it's in the first chapter...Yikes!


----------



## lilacstarflower (Oct 28, 2008)

came across this

YouTube - Nanowrimo '08: The Lost Empress Trailer

_It's exciting yet nerve-wracking seeing the great ideas out there and are going to be written throughout nano! _


----------



## valeca (Oct 28, 2008)

What's with the missing letters, I wonder?  If those are typos, I'd hate to see the MS.

Stock photo's, but I'm sure they had fun making it.  And it's a good way to kill time.

Did anyone else find the age thing of the 3 kids a bit...screwy?  Born/emerged 12, 17 and 6 years ago, they travel worlds together, but they're all early 20-somethings at the same time?


----------



## lilacstarflower (Oct 28, 2008)

lol, yeah did wonder about that first time I watched it. The typos are explained in the description box - something about being letters being chopped off when uploading. I'm not technically minded so have no idea what that is about. I liked it as a trailer though


----------



## valeca (Oct 28, 2008)

Ah, yeah, I read that about the letters once it was pointed out.  I'd wondered if maybe the missing letters spelled something hidden.  They didn't.

I watched a few others that popped up from it.  Some were pretty cool.

Now I want one.


----------



## PSFoster (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, I'm all psyched up!  I keep getting little ideas for scenes and jotting them down.

I changed my genre from Mainstream to Literary, because I noticed while looking over my notes, that I don't have a plot.  I have interesting things happening to my MC, and an interesting story, but there's no real plot to it.

Shit, now I'm gonna get bummed out over that.  Aargh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilacstarflower (Oct 28, 2008)

lol - those last minute nerves!!


----------



## Raging_Hopeful (Oct 28, 2008)

Anyone have any helpful hints about naming characters and places?


----------



## Tiamat (Oct 28, 2008)

20000-NAMES.COM: 20,000+ Names from Around the World--baby names, pet, pets, sim, story character, meaning, origin, etymology, etymologies, meanings, origins

That's my magical tome.  In fact, I need to get crackin' on place names.  Still.


----------



## Katastrof (Oct 28, 2008)

Uhh...is it bad that I haven't even looked over my notes yet?


----------



## moderan (Oct 28, 2008)

Almost time to start. Think about this...you get to tell a story that's never existed before. It's a privilege and an honor and fun besides. Reach for the stars! If you fall, make it a long fall. 
That video is a cool idea. I don't care for the storyline, such as it appears to be, but I like the idea. Maybe I'll do one in the next couple days.


----------



## valeca (Oct 28, 2008)

Raging_Hopeful said:


> Anyone have any helpful hints about naming characters and places?



You can find both, as well as many others, here.


----------



## moderan (Oct 29, 2008)

Fun! Of course I like the Lovecraftian name generator best
I use the phone book usually for characters, just page through until a name strikes me. Locations are usually real places or homages to previous fictional places. I don't make those up often. A city on Mars, for example, could be named Barsoom, or Raytown (real examples from a wip). Not awfully imaginative, I know. I have more fun naming indigenous flora and fauna for alien planets.


----------



## Raging_Hopeful (Oct 29, 2008)

> 20000-NAMES.COM: 20,000+ Names from Around the World--baby names, pet, pets, sim, story character, meaning, origin, etymology, etymologies, meanings, origins


Yeah I've used this one a lot in naming my characters.

Thanks for your help guys  I've settled on Fadia, Aisha, and Desmond for the three lead characters. And the city is called Ni'hara.

Woot!


----------



## valeca (Oct 29, 2008)

That's great, RH.

I still have a few secondary characters who need naming, but since they don't make appearances right away, I have some extra time.  

So is everyone basically ready?


----------



## Sir Twilight (Oct 29, 2008)

Actually no... my main character needs a name, and I need a good way to end it. I have the climax, but no good ending.


----------



## moderan (Oct 29, 2008)

Yes! I am completely ready to toss all of my notes and research into the void and commence creation. As I'm the one who came up with it all, I believe I am best qualified to wing it. Or spontaneously combust. If I do that last, my pencils are up for grabs
j/k...I am ready, my plush Cthulhu is ready, my snacks are ready, my new and as-yet-unused coffeepot is ready, I have bells on my toes, bells up my nose, fingers, eyes, legs, and toes crossed. I've dotted the i's, crossed the t's, and drawn lines through them. Time is moving like a one-legged turtle with a piano on its back in a three-legged race.


----------



## Tiamat (Oct 29, 2008)

I seem to be ready.  The important places are named (finally).  A few secondary characters still need names, but I'd rather wait until I get to them before I pick 'em.  The only thing left for me to do is finish out the order my current employer sent me and then request that he sent me slightly smaller assignments for next month, which I think he'll be all right with.

*is excited*


----------



## lilacstarflower (Oct 29, 2008)

Im ready to write - just got one major plot hole to fill up in my mind before nov 1st!

This is going to be brilliant!


----------



## lilacstarflower (Oct 29, 2008)

the one thing that will annoy me is how slow the site is - For the past ten minutes I have been trying to log in. I've noticed that if you just want to browse - rather than respond to posts - it is much, much quicker though!


----------



## moderan (Oct 29, 2008)

The server does seem to be a little overwhelmed right now. I dunno how much bandwidth they have but it doesn't seem to be enough for the traffic. Reading and posting in the wee hours seems to work ok though.
My protege officially signed up today but won't divulge his username yet. People! *shakes head* They make me remember why I like bunnies.


----------



## Raging_Hopeful (Oct 30, 2008)

Well I am definitely ready methinks. My story is very well plotted out (I even have loose outlines for the following two books) which means that anything goes, and anything could and will happen. 

!!


----------



## moderan (Oct 30, 2008)

_reposted from NaNo forums:_
It's now the wee hours of October 30....I can see Michael Buffer warming his pipes on the apron. Listen, he's rehearsing:
"In this corner, weighing in at 800 pounds, the twin gorillas of mediocrity and writers' block. They seek to advance their record of one million knockouts and one hundred defeats. They are wearing black trunks with purple trim and have donned black hats. Their weapons are frustration and apathy.
"in the other corner, thousands of eager writers, weighing in so heavily that the ring sags. They are wearing white hats but are otherwise naked to the world. Their weapons are words and they intend to knock the twin gorillas out of the fight. Some are veterans, some are in their first dustup, but they all have a clean record at this point.
"This fight will be winner take-all, with a standing 50,000 wordcount and the winners will be declared heavywrite CHAMPEEEEENS of the WHOOOOOOLE WORLD. Fighters, please shake hands and retreat to neutral corners. On my word, *LET'S GET READY TO RUMMMMMMBLE*!"


----------



## Tiamat (Oct 30, 2008)

So I'm feeling particularly weak right now.  See, it's the middle of the afternoon on October 30, and I have nothing at all to do.  Nothing.  Everything's clean that can be cleaned, everything's alphabetized that can be alphabetized, I don't have any story ideas off the top of my head, there's no point reworking old stories till all the ones I have out now are rejected, my employer isn't going to send me the next assignment till next week, and I can only watch my betta fish poof at me for so long.

I want -- dare I say it aloud? -- to start my damn novel!  It's killing me.  Even last night before I fell asleep, I was pre-writing in my head until I told my inner voice to shut the hell up and let me sleep.

Argh!  I think I'll go make paperclip jewelry to put on the dog.


----------



## alanmt (Oct 30, 2008)

lol tiamat   

saturday will come soon enough!


----------



## Sir Twilight (Oct 30, 2008)

2 days now... I am actually twitching with anticipation... maybe I should get some sleep now... Won't be getting any later on...


----------



## moderan (Oct 30, 2008)

HoHo. I understand perfectly, Tiamat. I'm babysitting and even that's driving me nuts. Usually I prefer small humans (especially for lunch) but nothing will do now except to get started. My granddaughter isn't even fun..and those shows we watch-auuugh! If I hear the theme song for DragonTales one more time I'm gonna plotz! We're going to watch Mr. Sardonicus instead of Barney though. Muhuhahahahahah! *rubs handses together*


----------



## Sir Twilight (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh, geez, that song for DragonTales drives me insane... /pulls hair/


----------



## moderan (Oct 30, 2008)

The whole show is enough to drive me bughouse. I don't think I'd be able to watch kids' programming (with few exceptions) if I was a kid. There are worse ones than DragonTales though. Yo Gabba Gabba is I think the absolute worst. Barney and Teletubbies aren't allowed to be on my tv. Most of those shows are not awfully creative, with little sense of whimsy. 
My granddaughter is just about old enough to be introduced to Norton Juster and Lewis Carroll. We've already gone through all of Dr. Geisel's work. *sighs* but she doesn't care for the written word. Her mother gets her Dora videos and runs them over and over. I may have to do a Juster next year. She'll be five then.


----------



## Tiamat (Oct 30, 2008)

I see some of those kids shows today and I thank my lucky stars that I grew up in the days of Sesame Street and Mr. Roger's Neighborhood (and the old school Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, which was my favorite ).


----------



## Crimson Threnody (Oct 30, 2008)

But Sesame Street has been hit hard by society and has been altered beyond reasonable senses. 

I rather read a book than watch t.v. Something about the smell of paper and ink is just so comforting.


----------



## Raging_Hopeful (Oct 30, 2008)

But Sesame Street when I was younger was way different than it is now. Lambchop and Thomas the Train were beloved favorites too. Soem of the kids shows I've watched recently are actually -disgusting- in the "social lessons" they teach them. No wonder everyone is so screwed up! 

I didn't get into books until I was about 10. Before then I was all about books on tape which is a great option for all of you to think about for those kids who just can't sit and read a book.


----------



## moderan (Oct 31, 2008)

I grew up _before_ Sesame Street. All we had were Bob Keeshan and Ray Rayner (Chicago local guy, great show). Shari Lewis was around when I was a bit older. I'm with Crimson Threnody, would much rather read a book. Dr. Seuss, Alan Seus, something with pages I can turn.


----------



## PSFoster (Oct 31, 2008)

Katastrof said:


> Uhh...is it bad that I haven't even looked over my notes yet?



Yes.  Get busy!  I'm going to be busy enough writing my own novel, I can't babysit you guys, too!!

OK, panic attack is almost over.


----------



## Tiamat (Oct 31, 2008)

Breath PS.  Just breath.  It's gonna be okay.


----------



## PSFoster (Oct 31, 2008)

moderan said:


> I grew up _before_ Sesame Street. All we had were Bob Keeshan and Ray Rayner (Chicago local guy, great show). Shari Lewis was around when I was a bit older. I'm with Crimson Threnody, would much rather read a book. Dr. Seuss, Alan Seus, something with pages I can turn.



OMG!  I can't believe I found somebody else that's heard of Ray Rayner!!!

I used to watch him while waiting for the school bus!


----------



## moderan (Oct 31, 2008)

By this time tomorrow, we'll have begun the adventure. And the site is down for maintenance. Hopefully they're ramping up the bandwidth. Everyone ready? I have extra pencils, coffee, snacks. I even have extra ideas if you run out, bought em from the idea house in Passaic, NJ, for a song. I didn't like that song anyway.
Michael Buffer is rehearsing yet again. I can hear him in the background. He's still in street clothes but it won't be long before he dons the tux.
Everyone breathe...in....out....in....out....ok. *puts on ambient music* who's for pie?


----------



## moderan (Oct 31, 2008)

PSFoster said:


> OMG! I can't believe I found somebody else that's heard of Ray Rayner!!!
> 
> I used to watch him while waiting for the school bus!


 
Me too. Ray was the best.

Ray
shows


----------



## PSFoster (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm a nervous wreck!!!  If I don't get started soon I'm going to pop a blood vessel or two.

I need to get some printer paper and ink.  Moderan, can you e-mail me some pencils?  and erasers?


----------



## moderan (Oct 31, 2008)

Yes. I am cool as a Klondike bar, as composed as a Bach sonata, and have clean hands as well. Please set your matter transmitter receiver for 2.5 grams/semiorganic compounds and I will commence transubstantiation.
I have pie, and donut holes. I have broken into my stash of greenery and am brewing espresso. All is well, except for the vibrating in place thing. I suspect if I keep doing that I will enter a new time/space continuum like Barry Allen used to do.
Mmmmm, donut holes.


----------



## kidstaple (Oct 31, 2008)

Less than 24 hours! I'm so stoked. Hopefully I can tune out everything and just write the first 5,000 words or so tomorrow, starting at 12:00:01 exactly. Good luck everyone, I am now going to prepare to lock myself in my room for the first 24 hours. 

I've got enough coffee to last me almost a year, (my Father and I are coffee vendors at farmers' markets during the season) and enough gallons of spring water and my own little coffee maker in my room to keep me awake for at least a week, if need be.

Good Luck To All, and Godspeed!

~Rodney


----------



## valeca (Oct 31, 2008)

I was getting a playlist together for this year's NaNo Novel and I stumbled across a song called "Writing a Book".

It's...alright, not really my style, but I thought, what the hell.


----------



## kidstaple (Oct 31, 2008)

valeca said:


> I was getting a playlist together for this year's NaNo Novel and I stumbled across a song called "Writing a Book".
> 
> It's...alright, not really my style, but I thought, what the hell.



Heh, never thought of working on a playlist for NaNoWriMo... Normally, I would have probably thought of it, but right now, I'm running around like a chicken with it's head cut off, trying to figure out how I'm going to do this all.

Looks like I'm gunna be working on a playlist... Thanks for the idea Valeca.

~Rodney


----------



## valeca (Oct 31, 2008)

You're welcome.

I'm looking for songs I like that fit the overall strangeness of my novel, not necessarily what I'd normally listen to.  Garageband.com is a good place for that.


----------



## kidstaple (Oct 31, 2008)

I fully understand. Right now I'm trying to weed through all of the ones I just put on my playlist. I think it's about five hours worth of music, so I'm hoping to whittle it down to about two hours to two and a half. I figure that's just a little bit more time than what I need to write 2,000 words a day. 

Hopefully I won't be to damn tired of listening to the same stuff when November is over with. There's a lot of my favorites on there. Can't burn out on those!

~Rodney


----------



## PSFoster (Oct 31, 2008)

Hey, moderan, e-mail me some of those donut holes if you haven't eaten them all yet!!

Just what I needed--- my work called and I have to go in this afternoon!  I have to work all weekend, too.  I was really wanting to be off this evening so I could get started right at midnight!  I can still start at that time, but won't have much time, and I'll be tired.

I had a feeling that if I signed up for this, they'd put more hours on me.  I need the money, so I can't turn it down.  Just spent 2 months unemployed!  Oh well -- who needs sleep?    I'm sure my patients won't know if I give them the wrong medicine!  JUST KIDDING -- HONEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sir Twilight (Oct 31, 2008)

Glad I don't go to any hospitals in Tennessee...


----------



## valeca (Oct 31, 2008)

You should listen to the first episode of WriMoRadio, PSFoster.  If I remember correctly, Chris Baty talks about the benefits of participating in NaNo while being busy with school/work.

If it helps, I have to work this weekend, too.  Yippee.

10.5 hours until I put those first words on the page!


----------



## moderan (Oct 31, 2008)

Playlists are a must, I think. I have em for every piece of writing. All-instrumental, usually spacerock, prog, electronica, or ambient so I don't get distrated by the music and start singing or tapping my toes or picking up guitars and playing along.
That song is pretty cool though.
9 1/2 hours, now. I slept until two (since I went to bed at eight), just so I can stay up all night tonight.
Everybody ready with their last-minute preparations?


----------



## kidstaple (Oct 31, 2008)

moderan said:


> Playlists are a must, I think. I have em for every piece of writing. All-instrumental, usually spacerock, prog, electronica, or ambient so I don't get distrated by the music and start singing or tapping my toes or picking up guitars and playing along.
> That song is pretty cool though.
> 9 1/2 hours, now. I slept until two (since I went to bed at eight), just so I can stay up all night tonight.
> Everybody ready with their last-minute preparations?



Hell no. I just realized that I don't have a cause/reason for one of the biggest issues in the novel. There's always got to be a reason for war, right? I'm thinking political...

But anyhow... 3 more hours!

~Rodney


----------



## Crimson Threnody (Oct 31, 2008)

I am shivering in me boots! scared, yes quite scared


----------



## Tiamat (Oct 31, 2008)

It's times like this that I enjoy being in a timezone ahead of all you Yanks (and Canucks lol).

1k words in, ha ha!  But now the boyfriend is nagging about dinner.  Already _that_ starts again...


----------



## valeca (Oct 31, 2008)

Tiamat10 said:


> It's times like this that I enjoy being in a timezone ahead of all you Yanks (and Canucks lol).
> 
> 1k words in, ha ha!  But now the boyfriend is nagging about dinner.  Already _that_ starts again...



Ahhh, shaadupp!  

I'll still beat you to the finish line!


----------



## kidstaple (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah, I'm so ready... got to get my fingers warmed up!

~Rodney


----------



## richie (Nov 1, 2008)

Started doing! There's this really nice feeling now.


----------



## PSFoster (Nov 1, 2008)

What are y'all doing on the forum?  It's after midnight here.

I just got home from work and I'm warming my fingers up. All right I'm procrastinating!

I'm just so nervous!  I need a cup of coffee!!


----------



## kidstaple (Nov 1, 2008)

Well, so far my first chapter is shaping up to look like a pile of shit. ](*,) Man do I love writing! \\/

Now, back to it!

~Rodney


----------



## Tiamat (Nov 1, 2008)

How fun.  I'm only 1.4k words in and already I've deviated from my outline.  Makes me proud.


----------



## kidstaple (Nov 1, 2008)

My characters are unwilling to listen to me. They've already grown a mind of their own, and I'm only through the first chapter. I see deaths in the foreseeable future for a few of them.

It feels good to have power!

~Rodney


----------



## Coiled Flame (Nov 1, 2008)

Gah. I'm not even participating and I'm shivering.

Oh well, I am determined to do it next year. Outlines and everything.

If I even had an idea for a story, I would at least attempt it this year, but I am totally blank


----------



## kidstaple (Nov 1, 2008)

Well, there still is time... It's only just begun; two hours into a thirty day journey.

You could fly by the seat of your pants if you really wanted to... Just saying. 

~Rodney


----------



## Coiled Flame (Nov 1, 2008)

I probably won't... unless I magically come up with a decent story, along with character names and an outline, in 1 hour - it's 11:00 here.


----------



## kidstaple (Nov 1, 2008)

Nah dude, just make sh*t up as you go along, it's much more fun that way. Trust me. And you never know, you might get characters like I have now that just don't want to do anything that you want them to.

~Rodney


----------



## Coiled Flame (Nov 1, 2008)

You try writing a story when you have barely a half formed idea, no characters, not idea of what will really end up happening, and 45 minutes to figure it out...


----------



## kidstaple (Nov 1, 2008)

Used to do it all the time. It's a good tool to strengthen your mind and to help you find your writing voice. Nothing better IMO than to fly by the seat of your pants when writing.

But, that doesn't necessarily mean that it works for everyone.

~Rodney


----------



## moderan (Nov 1, 2008)

Tiamat10 said:


> How fun. I'm only 1.4k words in and already I've deviated from my outline. Makes me proud.


 
I think I was about 30 words in before I started making changes. Scrapped the first-person narrative for third limited, started again, got @2k done and called it a night. At @1k per hour, that was good for me. Just watched an hour of Bill Maher and made coffee, probably gonna go at it again in a while. Not going to upload til Sunday or Monday.
My protege sonicdave reports that he has 500 words done. I'm like a proud papa. *beams*


----------



## kidstaple (Nov 1, 2008)

moderan said:


> I think I was about 30 words in before I started making changes. Scrapped the first-person narrative for third limited, started again, got @2k done and called it a night. At @1k per hour, that was good for me. Just watched an hour of Bill Maher and made coffee, probably gonna go at it again in a while. Not going to upload til Sunday or Monday.
> My protege sonicdave reports that he has 500 words done. I'm like a proud papa. *beams*



Awesome and congrats. I currently have around 5,000 words done. Started at midnight and worked until about 3:30 this morning. Went to bed, and got up about an hour and a half ago to help my parents make homemade apple butter for the coming holiday seasons. And all I want to do is write! Looks like it will have to wait.

Oh well.

~Rodney


----------



## Coiled Flame (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice, hope you get back to it soon.

Homemade apple butter sounds good....

especially with maple sugar on an english muffin


----------



## Crimson Threnody (Nov 1, 2008)

I am going to be bringing my laptop to work! Typing in between breaks and what not, this is an addiction


----------



## moderan (Nov 1, 2008)

Apple butter making is a perfectly good reason not to write. Yum! 5000 words, nice. I wrote a song too, as I'm doing NaSoAlMo. Hoping to get in five or six hours tonight, that should get me to the end of my posted synopsis. During the week I have to be up at seven ayem so time is more limited.


----------



## lilacstarflower (Nov 1, 2008)

Well that's me just getting starting and its half past nine at night! Been working all day - but determined to break the 1666 barrier. I took a week off work because i'm owed holidays so I'll exceed myself in the following week...hopefully.

I'm rather pleased with my opening lines so far!


----------



## Tiamat (Nov 1, 2008)

Yay!

I wish I was satisfied, but already I'm thinking of ways to improve what I've already written.  But rather than give into the urge, I'm just writing it down my thoughts in a notebook and then moving on.


----------



## Raging_Hopeful (Nov 1, 2008)

> Well, so far my first chapter is shaping up to look like a pile of shit.


Wow I'm glad someone else could summarize exactly how I'm feeling right now. 1,700 words in and it SUCKS! ...and I'm loving it :-D


----------



## Raging_Hopeful (Nov 1, 2008)

Ugh. I partied a lot last night so my beginning is crappy "hang over" writing. But that's okay, I'm sure it'll get progressively worse as the days go by  About time to head to my kick off party! 

Cheers,
Linz


----------



## kidstaple (Nov 1, 2008)

Finished about 4,200 words before I went to bed at about 3:30 this morning. Haven't written anything else, but I did get to go to my regional meeting/get-together. Got to see some new faces, it was awesome.

Now, I think I'm going to go burn the War Path once again.

Hope everyone haven't gone completely insane yet.

~Rodney


----------



## richie (Nov 1, 2008)

Here it just ended the first day, and I wrote about 2400 words.
I'm kinda new to this so I'm leading the characters with caution. I see what _Kidstaple_ meant there, one of my characters already started acting rebellious, and I don't want to give much power to them just yet. 
I think if I can keep this writing pace through the month I'll be fine.


----------



## Tiamat (Nov 1, 2008)

Well, I was pleased with my first chapter, more or less, but I do believe my second chapter is turning out to be shit.


----------



## kidstaple (Nov 2, 2008)

Tiamat10 said:


> Well, I was pleased with my first chapter, more or less, but I do believe my second chapter is turning out to be shit.



I know how you feel, although right now, after going back through and editing my first chapter (I know, I shouldn't of had, but if I didn't there would still be a voice in the back of my head calling me very, very bad names.) I am pleasently surprised to find that I am happy with them both.

~Rodney


----------



## Tiamat (Nov 2, 2008)

That might happen if I were to read them over.  But I'm not going to do that.  I'll just keep making notes of things I think of and chugging on.

What I want to know is if the Nano site is going to be this slow the whole month or if it's just this way at the beginning.  (I think someone mentioned that already but I couldn't find it when I looked earlier.)  Any help, Nano veterans?


----------



## kidstaple (Nov 2, 2008)

Tiamat10 said:


> That might happen if I were to read them over.  But I'm not going to do that.  I'll just keep making notes of things I think of and chugging on.
> 
> What I want to know is if the Nano site is going to be this slow the whole month or if it's just this way at the beginning.  (I think someone mentioned that already but I couldn't find it when I looked earlier.)  Any help, Nano veterans?



I was told earlier today at my local region meeting for NaNo, that it has been like this for the last few years. They're never prepared for the large increase in first year writers, (Such as yours truly) that flood the website and slow it down. Supposedly, this normal.

~Rodney


----------



## Tiamat (Nov 2, 2008)

That's kind of what I figured.  Thanks.


----------



## kidstaple (Nov 2, 2008)

Yep.  Anytime.

~Rodney


----------



## valeca (Nov 2, 2008)

It'll pick up, Tiamat.  The forums begin to load faster as people start to focus on actual novel-writing instead of novel-planning.  They also move faster because a lot of people quit during the first two weeks.  

I'm off to a respectable start.  Nothing snazzy or showy--3740 words--but more than the 3334/day I need to reach the 100k goal.

EDIT:  Umm, actually, kidstaple, if you read the reports from Chris Baty, they do estimate the number of new people flocking to NaNoWriMo each year (they were within 5k on estimates this year) and upgrade the servers.  It's normal for the boards to be slow, yes, but it'll only get better if more people donate.  It's a non-profit organization, and so they're dealing with limited funds.  Considering there have been over 1000 members and 2-3000 guests online at any given time in the last week, I think they do alright.


----------



## Raging_Hopeful (Nov 2, 2008)

Is the site actually down? I can't even get it to come up....

So I've come up with a strategy which may or may not work. Since I am an editing nazi, I am saving my story by days. So my first document is "November 1st" and the next day and so on. I am not allowed to open any documents previous to one day before the present document. So once I've reached day 3, day 1 will no longer be accessible to me. That way I can still read up on one day to get jiving for the next, but I won't be able to obsessively rifle through previous days and chapters trying to "get it right." We'll see how it goes...

I'm at 1,700 words and counting. Doing a little writing before I ship off to bed.


----------



## PSFoster (Nov 2, 2008)

How do you get your word count on the NaNo site?

It won't let me upload anything.  I want to see my little bar change colors.

I've spent (wasted) an hour trying to get 2 little chapters uploaded, and it won't let me copy them.

What am I doing wrong??  Anybody?  Please?  Bueller?


----------



## Tiamat (Nov 2, 2008)

Not that this will likely be of much comfort to you, but I can't do it either.  I can't click on the box where I'm supposed to paste it. It's disabled.  I figure it's a problem on my end, but damned if I know what.


----------



## moderan (Nov 2, 2008)

I haven't even tried. The stuff can sit on the cd and on my hard drive until the site slows down enough to post. Really, for the amount of money they already have from donations, a server overload is inexcusable. That part of things is disappointing, but whatever. Reality is what it is. I'm at a little over 4000 words and refusing to look back. I have a growing stack of printouts that I'll look at maybe early next week.

edit: Just took a look at the setup.


PSFoster said:


> How do you get your word count on the NaNo site?
> 
> It won't let me upload anything. I want to see my little bar change colors.
> 
> ...


 
Go to the novel info:edit page. Way down at the bottom of the page is the entry box for "novel excerpt". I just threw my title, byline, and a chapter heading in there.
The wordcount validator box doesn't seem to be working though, you're right about that. The FAQ says that they'll post step-by-step directions in mid-November...ah, here's the answer, from CelestialWolf in the forums:





> The Word Count Validator field in your profile, not word count, is by design grayed out until Nov 25. At that time it will be opened so people can validate that they've reached their 50k mark. Until then, you'll be typing in your number manually in the Word Count field just above it as well as the the the Word Count field on the site's header (when it's fixed on Sat sometime). This is completely normal and happens every year.


 
I now have 11 words counted


----------



## Tiamat (Nov 2, 2008)

Ooooh.  That's easy.  Gosh, how dumb am I for not figuring that out lol.  Thanks.


----------



## moderan (Nov 3, 2008)

There's an item on the title page about that issue, so I'm sure those of you who were uncertain were not alone in that.
Man, have you people seen some of the wordcount totals? Kudos to PS Foster, Tiamat, and Valeca, who have answered the call in no uncertain terms. Gonna go read that stuff this afternoon, can't wait.
Where's the rest of you? *friendly nudge* Those of you NaNo'ers who haven't yet, don't forget to join us at the NaNo WF group .
Good luck and good writing to everyone!


----------



## lilacstarflower (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm starting to catch up now. I thought you had to post your manuscript as you were doing it - for the word count to move that is. got really frustrated and then I figured out that you just type the number of words in the wordcount bar and post your ENTIRE manuscript between the 25th and 30th...silly Andrea!!


----------



## Selorian (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm sitting right at 1600 words as of now.  Not too bad I guess, just already a little over two days behind.  I should be able to catch up today, as I almost have the house to myself, save one sick spawnling who should be staying in bed all day since he didn't go to school.


----------



## Sir Twilight (Nov 3, 2008)

I had a violent weekend, family issues and all, and I've only managed to squeeze around 500 words out of my hands.... Pretty depressed about that, but I hope it will pick up...


----------



## Raging_Hopeful (Nov 4, 2008)

Come on Selorian and Twilight!

Rah rah rah! You can do it! Rah rah rah!

....as you can see, NaNo has drained me of creativity so that was really the best cheer I could come up with on such short notice. But you know what I mean


----------



## Sir Twilight (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey, it's ok, Raging, someone needs to have optimism here.


----------



## Selorian (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks, Raging.

I caught up yesterday, writing about 3600 words and passing the third day word count of 5001 by about 300 words.  I'm aiming for another 3600 today.


----------



## lilacstarflower (Nov 5, 2008)

Is it sad that I'm looking forward to Philip Pullman's pep talk coming on Thursday?

I read an interview with him in some old tatty magazine I found when I was on shift and really liked what he had to say about how he came up with the idea for His Dark Materials which I hadn't read. He gave some pretty good insights into his writing habits too.

Just starting reading the series and think it's great already!


----------



## Sir Twilight (Nov 5, 2008)

I love Philip Pullman. He's got good ideas and plots.

I think. I can't remember now.

I'm around 3500 words. I am still struggling.


----------



## valeca (Nov 5, 2008)

lilacstarflower said:


> Is it sad that I'm looking forward to Philip Pullman's pep talk coming on Thursday?




EDIT:  Nevermind.  I didn't pay close enough attention and thought you'd said Jonathan Stroud (the last peptalk we received).


----------



## Damien. (Nov 5, 2008)

Yay for Phillip Pullman. _And_ Johnathan Stroud.


----------



## Raging_Hopeful (Nov 5, 2008)

*BTW, *Damien, what the heck are those egg things?!


----------



## Damien. (Nov 5, 2008)

They are awesome, that is what they are. Clicky.


----------



## moderan (Nov 5, 2008)

They're dragon eggs.


----------



## Tiamat (Nov 5, 2008)

I think the point is to try to get them to hatch, and then get them to grow up and see what kind of dragon you get.

I'm still resisting the urge to jump on the bandwagon though.


----------



## moderan (Nov 5, 2008)

I'll resist that bandwagon forever. Like you, I have writing to do even if I don't do NaNo stuff. There's only so much time in a day and dragons aren't likely to take up any of mine.


----------



## lilacstarflower (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's a question:

At what stage in your story are you when you hit the 10,000 mark?

I feel like I'm still writing an introduction - even though I would say I have written 3 or 4 'scenes' moving the story forward.

Just curious...


----------



## Tiamat (Nov 6, 2008)

I think it depends on the book, really.  Some dive right in and some take a little longer before taking the plunge.  To give you some basis of comparison, I started getting into the meat of my plot at around 12k words--stuff's getting more complicated, my MC is starting to look at things a little differently, and the overall tone of the book is starting to shift gears.

But, all that said, I don't think there's a right or wrong path to take here.


----------



## kidstaple (Nov 6, 2008)

With my novel, I'm only about three chapters into it. I haven't even finished introducing all of my characters, but straight from the first chapter, things start coming together and the reader, (I Hope) begins to see what's actually going on.

I already know my book is going to be a big one, and I also know that I have about five more chapters left in the first part of my novel, before things really start taking shape. So... 160 pages into it and I'll be trying to still get the reader to get used to the MC and other characters.

Hopefully that makes sense.
~Rodney


----------



## moderan (Nov 6, 2008)

@10,000 words I'll be moving into the second stage of the novel, where the mc takes more direct action on his own behalf and inadvertantly discovers some of the technology that drives the plot.
He's still being pushed and pulled by outside forces that he doesn't understand, but so is everyone else.
So I'd say in this case it's a sense of complication. The basic conflicts were introduced on the first page, the first and second sections are elaboration of those conflicts, the third section will identify the sources of conflict, and the fourth will attempt to find solutions.
In a sense, the whole novel is introduction as it's the first of a planned tetralogy and may expand further depending on how much I like to play in the created environment.


----------



## Inara (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm almost at 10,000 and I'm at about chapter 7. My chapters are short for a novel, but long for me. I'm still getting the hang of chapter lengths. 
I'm still really doing filler. Mine will probably actually end up being a series of novels because there are 16 different countries that must be freed. I'm not even halfway to the part of where he takes on the Guild. I'll be surprised if I get there before about 23,000. >>


----------



## lilacstarflower (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks goos to have something to compare to, even though I think Tiamat is right that it will differ depending on the story. Just paranoid lol


----------



## moderan (Nov 7, 2008)

Tiamat is almost definitely right...I offered my example by way of comparison. I don't disagree with her assessments in the slightest. 12,366 words now, though nano doesn't seem to want to update my thingy. Just getting into the second section.
I have a novel in which the action doesn't seem to move for fifty pages, because most of the movement is in the setting, and in tiny details. You have to look at it the right way in order to see anything happening other than people living their lives...but when the more explicit action does take place, it has that much more impact. No need to be paranoid, each piece has its different pacing and character.


----------



## lilacstarflower (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm writing a relationship between my mc and his friend and it keeps sounding like they're a gay couple which is irritating - nothing against that, it's just I have his romantic interest popping into the story pretty shortly which is pivotal to the plot. oh dear...:-k


----------



## alanmt (Nov 8, 2008)

I have been having a slow start, but today I had my exciting plotting/formatting breakthrough.

Yay!!!!!!


----------



## moderan (Nov 9, 2008)

Cool...I couldn't help but notice you have no wordcount listed and was getting worried and/or curious.


----------



## PSFoster (Nov 11, 2008)

I have chapters marked off, but they aren't right.  I just use them to keep myself to the outline (which didn't include a lot of what's written).  I'll have to go through at editing stage to divide it up appropriately.  Gee, that sounded nice. I didn't know I could write so eloquently!!


----------



## lilacstarflower (Nov 11, 2008)

only done 418 today...because I hit a lull in the story, but on a more exciting part now


----------



## PSFoster (Nov 12, 2008)

lilacstarflower said:


> only done 418 today...because I hit a lull in the story, but on a more exciting part now



Go Girl!!


----------



## moderan (Nov 12, 2008)

Am about to start dividing up into chapters, adding chapter headings, figuring out which commercial/random incident/narrative thread belongs in which area. Had the most productive day of writing yet, over 9000 words, and am going to allow myself to rest a day or so as I've caught a cold in the process.


----------



## PSFoster (Nov 13, 2008)

Gesundheit!!!


----------



## moderan (Nov 14, 2008)

Danke schoen.


----------



## PSFoster (Nov 14, 2008)

Shit, I forgot how to say You're welcome!


----------

